# How often do tortoises poop?



## lavender25

This may seem like a silly question, but we got our redfoot last Sat. On that day we saw her poop, and pee. Since then nothing, is this normal? How often should she go?
We have been feeding her 1st 2 days greens, then a day of fruit, then 2 days of greens, and fruit again today.

Thanks


----------



## dmmj

Mine generally poop every 2 or 3 days it depends really, and remember your RF could be eating it's own poop also, which is normal.


----------



## GBtortoises

It generally depends mainly on how much they consume, how well hydrated they are and their what their environmental conditions are (temperature and humidity/moisture).


----------



## Yvonne G

Also, I really do think its a species thing. Some species seem to poop more often than others...and more. The Leopards in my care poop twice a week or so, and its a whole lotta' poop at a time!!! The sulcata poops every day and its 4 or 5 big bullets at a time. My little hatchling Texas tortoises poop every day just before eating. I don't have to clean out the Manouria shed very often, so don't know about them, but maybe their poop is outside someplace. Too jungle-i-fied out there to be able to see it.


----------



## chairman

I completely agree with GB's post. I would add that I think that WHAT they consume also matters. My hingebacks have a high sugar/high protein diet; my sulcata has a high fiber/no sugar diet. The high caloric density of my hingeback's diet causes them to need to eat less often (their choice, I still feed daily), and poop less often. The low caloric density of my sulcata's diet means she eats and poops a mountain daily.


----------



## Missy

My Sulcata poops almost every day but he is a pig


----------



## Stephanie Logan

My tortoise will go for up to 2 weeks without pooping till I am frantic with worry, but in the end (snark, snark) she always lets it go. I am beginning to think she just has her own cycle or she sneaks it out and eats it before I can take note.


----------

